# Do you still listen to music even if the artist was guilty/accused of something bad.



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 6, 2017)

It was brought to my attention today that one of my favorite pop artists Melanie Martinez was accused of raping her best friend.





I love her whole album, covers and original songs on YouTube and guilty or not this will affect her career and could possibly end it short.
Same with the allegations of Michael Jackson, I still continue to listen their music and it's not something I can just throw away from my mind. So what about you peeps.


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 6, 2017)

Well I still listen to Burzum (Varg Vikernes) even though he was convicted of, and admitted to killing Euronymous of Mayhem. I know that he's some white supremacist, I still listen to his music. I can separate the person from the artist, mainly if I'm not too personally attached to them in the first place. Chris Benoit killed his wife and son, and then himself, and while I was a wrestling fan, I can still watch and enjoy his matches. That one was more personally affecting, but I could still separate man from performer. Dave Mustaine gets the majority vote of being an asshole, but he's my top metal god, and while I admit he goes too far sometimes when it comes to his personal agenda mixed into the music (see Dystopia), I still worship the ground he walks on. On the Hollywood side, I love Kevin Spacey, and while I haven't seen a movie of his in a long time, one I so want to watch, Baby Driver, has him in it, and I'll definitely watch it and hopefully be able to separate the performer from the, well, monster.

Tl:dr, my answer is yes.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 7, 2017)

Yeah that's what I tell people, separate the music from the person. I swear it's worse and worse for people knowing that all these famous people are just getting busted. I accept the truth if it's the truth and am proud of the people for finally saying something but it also hurts me knowing as a person who may have looked up to them.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 7, 2017)

I wouldn't care what the person did.
People make everything worse then it is.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 7, 2017)

R Kelly peed on a girl and I still listen to his music.

Kanye West likes Weeb Anime (Akira) and I still listen to his.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 7, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I wouldn't care what the person did.
> People make everything worse then it is.


I know some people probably don't care but others will stop all together so as an attempt to never support the person again or just criticize you which has happened to me.



SG854 said:


> R Kelly peed on a girl and I still listen to his music.
> 
> Kanye West likes Weeb Anime (Akira) and I still listen to his.



Same, I listen to his music regularly and forget what he had done. There was a boondocks episode on him too, pretty funny and accurate.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 7, 2017)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> I know some people probably don't care but others will stop all together so as an attempt to never support the person again or just criticize you which has happened to me.



I would listen to the artist if it was a child rapist.
Would also listen to the artist if it was a psychopathic murderer.

People are far to sensitive.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 7, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I would listen to the artist if it was a child rapist.
> Would also listen to the artist if it was a psychopathic murderer.
> 
> People are far to sensitive.


I think its less to do with sensitivity and more to do with morals.
You do something bad then I won't support you.
Of course the level of bad depends person to person. 
And how much you consider ok, till you stop supporting them if they go too far based on you own made up judgmental metric.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 7, 2017)

SG854 said:


> I think its less to do with sensitivity and more to do with morals.
> You do something bad then I won't support you.
> Of course the level of bad depends person to person.
> And how much you consider ok, till you stop supporting them if they go too far based on you own made up judgmental metric.


What the person you listen to a lot did something terrible in your eyes, would you stop listening all together or resort to pirating to stop supporting them?


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 7, 2017)

SG854 said:


> I think its less to do with sensitivity and more to do with morals.
> You do something bad then I won't support you.
> Of course the level of bad depends person to person.
> And how much you consider ok, till you stop supporting them if they go too far based on you own made up judgmental metric.



I drown babies for fun, every 12th one I sacrifice to p1ngpong.
Now what? ;')


----------



## gameboy (Dec 7, 2017)

I used to be called GAY because I openly listened to Michael Jackson after his SECOND child molestation accusation. But I don't get too involved in what others think. After my died everyone thought it was OK to listen to his work


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 7, 2017)

Is it okay to appreciate the art hitler painted? Of course. Does it mean you support their other endeavors in any way? no. their art is only connected to the emotions of that singular moment. As long as my consumption doesn't contribute to some sort of evil asshole behaviour, I'm fine with appreciating a piece of art. I'd just avoid buying new music if it worries you and buy either second hand or other means.


----------



## drenal (Dec 7, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Well I still listen to Burzum (Varg Vikernes) even though he was convicted of, and admitted to killing Euronymous of Mayhem. I know that he's some white supremacist, I still listen to his music. I can separate the person from the artist, mainly if I'm not too personally attached to them in the first place. Chris Benoit killed his wife and son, and then himself, and while I was a wrestling fan, I can still watch and enjoy his matches. That one was more personally affecting, but I could still separate man from performer. Dave Mustaine gets the majority vote of being an asshole, but he's my top metal god, and while I admit he goes too far sometimes when it comes to his personal agenda mixed into the music (see Dystopia), I still worship the ground he walks on. On the Hollywood side, I love Kevin Spacey, and while I haven't seen a movie of his in a long time, one I so want to watch, Baby Driver, has him in it, and I'll definitely watch it and hopefully be able to separate the performer from the, well, monster.
> 
> Tl:dr, my answer is yes.


IDGAF what they did, if I like their music, I'll listen to their music.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 7, 2017)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> What the person you listen to a lot did something terrible in your eyes, would you stop listening all together or resort to pirating to stop supporting them?


Me personally I usually don't care. Im mostly describing what goes on in other peoples minds.
If I was one of those people that did care about this then I would stop listening all together. Not even pirating. I just want nothing to do with them. 



DinohScene said:


> I drown babies for fun, every 12th one I sacrifice to p1ngpong.
> Now what? ;')


Me call the cops?


----------



## gameboy (Dec 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> IDGAF what they did, if I like their music, I'll listen to their music.



Rkellys TP2 is pretty bomb too


----------



## drenal (Dec 7, 2017)

gameboy said:


> Rkellys TP2 is pretty bomb too


R Kelly isn't really the type of music I listen to


----------



## gameboy (Dec 7, 2017)

I think a lot of people still listen to Tupac even though he was convicted rapist and His music is a detriment to society


----------



## Issac (Dec 7, 2017)

I separate the Art from the Artist.

It may affect me slightly though if it's someone I'm not a fan of already. Like the band Lostprophets. I liked one of their songs, but never really listened to much more. After the conviction of the singer, I never really felt like checking their other stuff out.

Edit:



drenal said:


> R Kelly isn't really the type of music I listen to


His "Trapped in the closet" videos are AMAZING though. It's comedy gold!


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 7, 2017)

gameboy said:


> I think a lot of people still listen to Tupac even though he was convicted rapist and His music is a detriment to society



Love his music, had no idea he was convicted maybe others didn't know as well.



Issac said:


> His "Trapped in the closet" videos are AMAZING though. It's comedy gold!


I usually listen to the first one as  a song, the rest for laughter.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 7, 2017)

No interest in supporting infant rapists. Lostprophets... For me it depends..


----------



## gameboy (Dec 7, 2017)

Memoir said:


> No interest in supporting infant rapists. Lostprophets... For me it depends..



Who do you listen to?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 7, 2017)

gameboy said:


> Who do you listen to?



A little bit of everything. Barring country


----------



## SG854 (Dec 7, 2017)

Issac said:


> I separate the Art from the Artist.
> 
> It may affect me slightly though if it's someone I'm not a fan of already. Like the band Lostprophets. I liked one of their songs, but never really listened to much more. After the conviction of the singer, I never really felt like checking their other stuff out.
> 
> ...


Thats exactly why I listen to R Kelly. His make me wanna get you pregnant song is comedy.


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 7, 2017)

Yeah I'd keep listening to it.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 7, 2017)

>never pays attention to artists only listens to the music


----------



## sj33 (Dec 7, 2017)

It does depend on the offense.

For example, it's difficult to listen to Lostprophets anymore after Ian Watkins was found guilty of being a serial child and baby rapist. Even the rest of the band completely disowned Lostprophets and formed a new band. I saw Lostprophets live as a teenager so that whole thing was painful. And people who still vehemently listen to Gary Glitter? It says a lot about how seriously they take that situation.

It may seem like we shouldn't associate the music with what the people actually did, but the reality is that things don't exist in a vacuum where we can pick and choose what to recognise.


----------



## Xanthe (Dec 7, 2017)

Yes. Chris Brown did some awful things, but I love his music.


----------



## MaverickWellington (Dec 7, 2017)

It depends. This is actually one of the situations I use to justify piracy to a certain extent. Let's say Trent Reznor and David Grohl, two of my favorite musicians, were involved in some ridiculous drug running, money laundering, human trafficking scheme. I'd still like listening to their older music, and if they (somehow) kept making new music, if it were good I'd listen to it too, however I wouldn't support it. I'd probably listen to it on youtube or through blackbeard's website.

If their art was influenced by their actions and just turned into some weird shit advocating for it, I'd totally draw the line. But if their music doesn't change in spirit, who cares? They won't see my money but I'll damn sure hear their music.


----------



## sj33 (Dec 7, 2017)

MaverickWellington said:


> It depends. This is actually one of the situations I use to justify piracy to a certain extent. Let's say Trent Reznor and David Grohl, two of my favorite musicians, were involved in some ridiculous drug running, money laundering, human trafficking scheme. I'd still like listening to their older music, and if they (somehow) kept making new music, if it were good I'd listen to it too, however I wouldn't support it. I'd probably listen to it on youtube or through blackbeard's website.
> 
> If their art was influenced by their actions and just turned into some weird shit advocating for it, I'd totally draw the line. But if their music doesn't change in spirit, who cares? They won't see my money but I'll damn sure hear their music.


Curious though, would it be the same if the offense was child abuse? There are lines than can be crossed, I think. I don't think too many people would care if Ian Watkins was found guilty of drug running.


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 7, 2017)

All my favorite bands are made up of upstanding citizens.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Dec 7, 2017)

I don't live vicariously through other people especially the people I don't even know in real life. Hell I couldn't tell you 90% of the band X's real names nor do I care to learn them. Do they produce music I like? Good then cool that is all I care about.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 7, 2017)

It depends sometimes for me. Take Trent Reznor for instance; there was a time that he was protesting against his record label and the music industry. He himself uploaded his albums to various public torrent trackers and I actually seemed to enjoy the music more, even that soft ambient post-rock stuff he was doing at the time. A year or two later I saw him in a commercial for PETA and that had the opposite effect.

Now sometimes an artist's criminal background or extreme political views can enhance the experience, even if I personally don't agree with their views. Accused or confirmed Nazi sympathizers like Boyd Rice or DouglasP of Death in June, Throbbing Gristle (the first official industrial music group and at least one member has since been exiled from the UK) started out doing violent and scatological performance art, of which I have no interest, but I feel it gives the music a sort of haunting atmosphere that it wouldn't otherwise have.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 7, 2017)

In most cases, yeah. I don't like most of xxxtentacion's music, it's too ...something... for me, but I listened to his album 17 since it was more my speed (and enjoyed some of it), despite the shit I've heard him do.

In some cases, depending on if the person is someone who I really look up to in a way -- be it because they are really good at playing an instrument which I'd like to learn how to play, because their songs really resonate with me, or something else -- I might stop listening to them for a short period of time just out of disappointment in said artist. I doubt I'd probably stop listening to them entirely because of that though, unless they did something really abhorrent.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Dec 7, 2017)

how many still listen to michael jackson? the dude was an entertainer all the way. music surpasses so many barriers. religion, political views, race, language, and so much more all get swept to the side when your favorite song comes on. givethedrummersome!


----------



## DarthDub (Dec 7, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## catlover007 (Dec 7, 2017)

I still listen to pieces by Wagner, even though he hated jews and wrote books about it


----------



## ForeverEternal (Dec 7, 2017)

Still using freeshop so yes


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 7, 2017)

I actively recommend people check out Charles Manson's music because I think it's genuinely good music, not because he's a famous figure head of a killer cult.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 7, 2017)

I tend not to follow gossip rags nor read anything about the artists/[insert equivalent term] making whatever I like, and if I do it almost inhabits a separate space in my mind (I try to consider arguments on their own merits).

As such quite possibly do, however for the most part it is not an "art from the artist" idea but a pure ignorance one. Should I forcibly be made aware and have not yet forgotten I guess it would not matter either, though it is not impossible I could find it distasteful either and could not fault someone for not partaking on that basis.

There are two related ideas
1) Hacked and leaked data, a recent one being that extra marital site that got hacked.
2) Science from arseholes. A lot of Nazi science was junk but not all. Do you do it or do you redo it? Not a question with a simple answer. When does that cut off? Judge many of the European colonials or would be colonials by the standards of today and it would not end well, good science came out of that though.

Edit. Forgot the accused part.
Innocent unless proven and all that.


----------



## lordkaos (Dec 7, 2017)

this makes me remember that south park episode:


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 7, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> I actively recommend people check out Charles Manson's music because I think it's genuinely good music, not because he's a famous figure head of a killer cult.


Didn't the Beach Boys actually record some of the songs he wrote?


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks to the internet, smartphones, the human need to gossip and (perhaps) Photoshop-like programs becoming increasingly easy to use, the time won't be far off where you simply cannot be a celebrity anymore without being accused of something.

... That is, of course, assuming that this time isn't already upon us.

More on topic: i honestly don't care who made something, as long as it is good in and of itself. I've seen movies by Polanski, still love Kevin Spacey and Bart De Pauw (the later is a Belgian celebrity being accused by #metoo's), and music...erm... Sorry if this sounds cynic, but i thought musicians (especially rappers and hiphoppers) are pretty much obligated to do bad stuff.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 7, 2017)

*FIRST*
Why someone would rape the best friend???

*SECOND*
I care about the MUSIC not the as**** who made it


----------



## Ryccardo (Dec 7, 2017)

Of course, personality doesn't necessarily reflect into the product*, plus I'm in favor of strong separation of "performance rankings" of work and private life

* all rules of thumb have exceptions - see Lennart Poettering


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 7, 2017)

My criteria for picking music is simply "do I like it?". If I do, I listen to it. Most of the times I know nothing about whoever made it.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 8, 2017)

Ryccardo said:


> * all rules of thumb have exceptions - see Lennart Poettering


Gee, I wonder what you think of systemd...


----------



## m-e (Dec 12, 2017)

I listen to music because of the rhythm, and the mood that my mind is in. I don’t really care if the artists in question  committed a sin.


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Dec 13, 2017)

wish she raped me.


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 13, 2017)

yup, *puts on Michael Jackson discography*, all the time, also, I know it changed owner ship but I do still use freeshop which is a similar situation, just cause I think a person should burn in hell doesn't mean I won't enjoy what they made


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Dec 13, 2017)

umm yeah, because music is .......... music !


----------



## gamesquest1 (Dec 13, 2017)

it' kinda the usp of most rap music, I doubt "I baked a nice Apple pie, and helped an old lady with her shoppin" would sell much to rap fans


----------



## WARlord1903 (Dec 13, 2017)

A lot of people stopped listening to Jason Aldean after his whole cheating scandal ordeal. I could care less honestly, if we knew everything about everyone then we probably wouldn't buy anything made by anyone.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Dec 13, 2017)

Well if they're accused but not yet found guilty of anything, they are still innocent until proven guilty.  I don't have any issues listening to Michael Jackson, because he wasn't found guilty either of the times, and the more you look back and reflect on those cases, the more clear it is that he probably did not do what they claimed he did.  Having said that, if they are definitively found guilty of something terrible, I probably could not continue to listen to them.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 13, 2017)

WARlord1903 said:


> A lot of people stopped listening to Jason Aldean after his whole cheating scandal ordeal. I could care less honestly, if we knew everything about everyone then we probably wouldn't buy anything made by anyone.


Wait, in the modern world someone cares about someone dipping their wick outside marriage?
Country music is a strange thing indeed.


----------



## WARlord1903 (Dec 13, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Wait, in the modern world someone cares about someone dipping their wick outside marriage?
> Country music is a strange thing indeed.


Heh, yeah. Conservatives are weird.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Dec 13, 2017)

MikaDubbz said:


> Well if they're accused but not yet found guilty of anything, they are still innocent until proven guilty.  I don't have any issues listening to Michael Jackson, because he wasn't found guilty either of the times, and the more you look back and reflect on those cases, the more clear it is that he probably did not do what they claimed he did.  Having said that, if they are definitively found guilty of something terrible, I probably could not continue to listen to them.


lol i dont think many people believe in the innocent till proven guilty idea any more......unless ofc its someone they like or know personally, then all of a sudden they flip their shit and complain about people doing the exact same thing they done themselves a few days earlier

lets be honest if society degrades to the point where everyone is found guilty in the court of public opinion on the random claims of random people with no evidence at all then all celebrities and rich people are doomed......actually, all people are doomed full stop......late for work and don't want to get in trouble?....oh yeah, it was because of the PTSD from that time when she groped me 5 years ago in private and nobody can prove or disprove what I'm saying, so just fire her and give me paid leave to get over the ordeal.....oh and yeah to make sure you believe me she probably called me a racial slur too....so like, give her double the sentence please, k tnx bye

Im honestly sad for anyone who is the victim of sexual assault etc, but the position the media/masses are taking of judge jury and executioner is a very worrying one, its going to get to the point where people have to refuse to ever be alone with others unless they are recording their interaction, people will ofc say "urrrgh why would people lie?" but once you have a guaranteed way of ruining someone life and you don't even need any proof and society will just do your bidding and take them out, how long before people looking to further their career realize.....hmmmm i have a good chance of getting the leadership role here but bob wont be retiring for a good 10 years......i wonder if i can encourage one of the girls to file a sexual assault claim against him to speed things up, and then i can promise her lots of promotions etc, then we have the possibility of rivals paying people off to go ruin your company, what if bill gates could have just pay a few poor guys to accuse Steve jobs and cripple apple under hate mobs and boycotts for stuff that simply didn't happen

sure some bad people might get away with shady stuff, but the alternative is worse imho, with peoples lives just getting ruined on baseless claims, kinda like the sue,sue, SUE! mentality in America where people go out of their way to become the victim so they can profit from it, where everyone is looking for their opportunity to grab their slice of the pie.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Dec 13, 2017)

gamesquest1 said:


> lol i dont think many people believe in the innocent till proven guilty idea any more......unless ofc its someone they like or know personally, then all of a sudden they flip their shit and complain about people doing the exact same thing they done themselves a few days earlier



Look, I get that.  and a lot of these people it is clear as day that they were guilty from the onset.  But as time marches on, I think it becomes clear that others were absolutely wrongly accused.  Again, I point to Michael Jackson, who was certainly a weird ass dude, but ultimately I think its more clear than ever that those parents were just looking to make a quick buck.  I've always thought that Kobe Bryant's accuser was full of it too, and nothing since the initial allegations til today has convinced me that he actually forced himself on that woman.  Not everyone will operate under the innocent until proven guilty mentality, hell I wont for certain cases where I believe its obvious.  But when the evidence is lacking, I really do try to apply the mentality.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 21, 2018)

I still listen to Felony Martinez, eventhough she raped another girl recently.


----------



## Cyan (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm sure people like Mozart's music because of the music symphony and melody, not for his life.

I don't even care to know what the artists are doing, or have done. I don't and never follow anyone's life. I just listen to music for its musicality.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 22, 2018)

Cyan said:


> I'm sure people like Mozart's music because of the music symphony and melody, not for his life.
> 
> I don't even care to know what the artists are doing, or have done. I don't and never follow anyone's life. I just listen to music for its musicality.


The only time I care is when band members change, especially singers. A new singer can make or break a band, and that makes me care.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Feb 22, 2018)

like what rust said

I'll listen to that specific song because I like that specific song


----------

